

Words that trigger DHS surveillance - jser
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2150281/REVEALED-Hundreds-words-avoid-using-online-dont-want-government-spying-you.html

======
lifeguard
Useful for jam the nsa day?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5842852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5842852)

------
e3pi
The word `Hacker' is on the list.

